# Windows 7 Deinstallation



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute, wie kann ich denn die Windows 7 Beta wieder deinstallieren? Ich lass auf diesem PC jetzt erstmal Windows Vista drauf.#
Reicht es wenn ich einfach die Partition wo es installiert ist formatiere? Denn als ich das bei meinem Laptop gemacht hab, musst ich alles neu installieren weil irgend ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.


----------



## Wagga (23. Januar 2009)

Formatiere lade dir easyBCD runter führe es unter VISTA aus und lösche wenn noch vorhanden den Booteintrag.
Also du gehst in VISTA formatierst unter VISTA oder XP die Parition Windows 7 achte das du die richtige wählst!
Dann ggf. wenn er beim Neustart noch bei der Auswahl Win7 aufführt ggf. mit easybcd löschen.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2009)

Tronnic² schrieb:


> Hi Leute, wie kann ich denn die Windows 7 Beta wieder deinstallieren? Ich lass auf diesem PC jetzt erstmal Windows Vista drauf.#
> Reicht es wenn ich einfach die Partition wo es installiert ist formatiere? Denn als ich das bei meinem Laptop gemacht hab, musst ich alles neu installieren weil irgend ein Fehler aufgetreten ist.




Formatieren reicht theoretisch. Musst einfach gucken, dass dein Bootmanager auch informiert wird, dass Win7 nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Sonst kriegst eventuell Probleme beim Booten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Kannst aber mit der Vista-DVD wieder reparieren lassen)


----------



## Zaino (23. Januar 2009)

Ich denke die partition sollte schon formatiert werden.


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Ok, gut zu wissen. Denn wie ich beim laptop die Systempartition formatiert hab (während ich in Win7 war) und kein Vista mehr auf dem wollte, ist er gar nicht mehr hochgefaren. Musste dan komplett neu installiren. -_-


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

HILFE! Ich hab schon wieder ein Problem. Ich hab in diesem Programm (EasyBCD) auf Windows 7 geklickt und auf löschen. Auf einmal war Windows Vista weg und jetzt ist nur noch Windows 7 da. Wenn jetzt der PC ausgeht binn ich geliefert! So ein dummes Programm...


Was soll ich jetzt machen?? Ich kann zwar was adden, aber ich weis nicht welchen Pfad ich angeben soll...


----------



## Preform (23. Januar 2009)

Warum formatierst du nicht einfach? Auf diese Programme würd ich mich nie verlassen...
Wenn du dir jetzt dein System zerschossen hast, war's dir hoffentlich ne Lehre!


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Passt das so? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Ok, hat geklapt >.>


----------



## Wagga (23. Januar 2009)

Bist du dir sicher das du nicht versehentlich VISTA ausgewählt und gelöscht hast.
Weil bei mir funktionierte es Wunderbar.
Ich wählte VISTA aus und sagte löschen, dabei war bei mir der Fall so das nach dem Formatieren der Eintrag noch vorhanden war.
Man sollte dies aber nicht ohne Backup des Hauptsystems machen, sicher ist sicher.
Wenn es nicht klappen sollte, musst du mal Google fragen.


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Hat wiegesagt alles geklapt. Und W7 ist auch nicht mehr im boot manager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muss nur noch formatieren, mach ich aber morgen ^.^


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

hattest keine Lust mehr auf Win7? Bei mir läuft nach wie vor alles tadellos, außer Hdro hat bzgl. .Net Framwork gemeckert was aber durch nen kleinen Registry-Mod dann ging.


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Ich find Windows 7 immernoch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich habe die Partition wo W7 drauf ist zu klein gemacht. Nur 18GB... Ich konnt mit dem bescheuerten Windows eigenen tool nicht mehr machen. Und naja, diese 18GB reichen nicht. Deswegen wollte ich es löschen und neu Installieren. Aber jetzt spielt mein DVD laufwerk aufeinmal nicht mehr mit. Ist kaputt oder softwaretechnisch oder was auch immer.

Ich weis nicht wirklich was ich da jetzt machen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hab halt gestern Abend Windows 7 Installiert (ging total langsam und es kamen immer so komischen geräusche aus dem Laufwerk (bei der Installation). Heute liest es gar keine DVDs mehr. Nur noch CD´s und lehre DVD´s. 

Kennt ihr vllt. eine Lösung?


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

schonmal in nem anderen pc getestet? Musst es ja nicht einbauen, Kabel ran und gut. Wohnt kein Kumpel um die Ecke wo du das mal eben testen kannst?


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Ne, keiner meiner Kumpls hat nen neueren pc... sprich kein sata


----------



## Asoriel (23. Januar 2009)

argh das ist natürlich dämlich. Gibts nicht irgendwelche Testprogramme für Laufwerke? Sowas gibts schließlich für alles anderen auch...Graka, Ram, CPU, HDD, alles was man will, da muss es sicher auch irgendwo was für deinen Fall geben.


----------



## Wagga (23. Januar 2009)

SATAI hatte selbst mein 3 Jahre alte PC, ist also schon mind. 3-4 Jahre alt.
Nur wars vor bis auf einem Jahr noch nicht üblich da Brenner mit zu betreiben eher HD´s.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Tronnic² (23. Januar 2009)

Ich habs jetzt mal mit diesem Nero CD Speed Tool versucht. (oder wie das heist)

Und da kommt auch ne fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (23. Januar 2009)

hast du Xp ?
Weil dann kannst du testen obs ein technisches Problem ist oder ein softwareProblem.
Bei mir ist es klar ein Softwareproblem.
Weil unter XP läuft alles : Brennen,Lesen von CD/DVDs.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Asoriel (24. Januar 2009)

Nein, er hat Vista, und ich glaub kaum, dass er Lust hat, nochmal ein anderes OS auf seine Platte zu werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Franky kannst du das echt nirgends testen? Sonst schickst du es evtl. umsonst zurück sollte es auf die Software zurückzuführen sein. Wie lautet denn die genaue Bezeichnung von deinem Laufwerk?


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Laut Geräter-Manager heist es 

TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F ATA Device

//hab grad auf der Rechnung nachgeschaut: Samsung SH-223F bare schwarz


Um genau zu sein das hier: http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4VtJl7CemmJ...65&agid=699


----------



## Shefanix (24. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab genau das gleiche Laufwerk seit ca. einem Monat und habe damit weder unter XP noch Vista Probleme gehabt. Denke mal deins ist einfach nur defekt. Hast ja bestimmt noch Garantie drauf oder?


----------



## Tronnic² (24. Januar 2009)

Ja hab schon noch garantie -_- Aber dann muss ich wieder ne Woche warten... zzz


----------



## Asoriel (24. Januar 2009)

naja, theoretisch könntest du mit einem Crossover-Kabel deinen Rechner mit dem Laptop verbinden und desses Laufwerk verwenden. Sollte das nicht gehen, kannst du einfach den Inhalt der CD/DVD/whatever in den "Gemeinsame Dokumente"-Ordner kopieren und dann rüberziehen.

Edit: Außerdem gibts auch noch Cracks. Kann man ganz offen und ehrlich darüber reden. So lang dir das Spiel gehört, ist es absolut kein Problem, einen Crack zu benutzen. Mach ich auch, weil ich zu faul bin, immer die CDs/DVDs zu wechseln. Sollte mal die Staatsanwaltschaft vor der Tür stehen dürfen sie gerne die Spiele in meinem Schrank mit denen auf meinem Rechner vergleichen. Ich hab nichts illegales auf meinem PC (auch sonst nirgends), nichtmal eine einzige MP3-Datei.


----------

